# Obtaining Portuguese Citizenship through Deceased Grandparent



## Marie_DeCosta

Hi everyone, I'm new here. 

I have recently read over the two popular "Obtaining Portuguese Citizenship" threads and found them very helpful. My question, however, was not answered in either thread and so I was hoping someone here could help.

To make a long story short:

There's me (American born in Providence, RI)
My father (American, born in Idaho, but raised in RI), alive and kicking :lol:
My paternal grandfather (first-generation American born to Portuguese parents), deceased
My paternal great grandmother (born in Lisboa), deceased

So basically, my great grandmother on my father's side was born in Portugal. Her husband was Portuguese, too, but born in Mass. Apparently, according to my father, they did not register their children as Portuguese because they wanted them to be completely "Americanized." So my paternal grandfather, as Portuguese as he was, was a Portuguese citizen through law but never registered, and now he is deceased. 

My father and I would both like to obtain Portuguese citizenship. Is this possible even though my grandfather, born in the US to a Portuguese citizen mother, is deceased?

From reading the other threads, it seems that it is entirely possible and that all I'd have to do is head to the nearest Portuguese consulate with birth, death, and marriage certificates of my great grandmother, my grandfather, and my father...and then register everyone. However, I found this one website that is throwing a wrench in my plan:

www dot lms-jur dot com/ ingles / portuguese_citizenship (sorry, it won't let me post links yet)

Basically, it says that if a grandparent is deceased before they obtained Portuguese citizenship, then his/her descendent cannot request citizenship. Am I reading it incorrectly? I really hope so, because I am very determined to obtain Portuguese citizenship for myself so that my husband and children can enjoy the many benefits of my dual citizenship.

Any words of wisdom from those who have been there done that? It would be most appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## canoeman

The easiest option is for your father to first Register his Portuguese Nationality then you

For information follow the official Portuguese sites Portal SEF

Lei da Nacionalidade

http://www.irn.mj.pt/sections/cidadaos Nationality a bottom of page

Lots of sites out there looking for business and not necessarily accurate and site you posted is a law firm couldn't actually see anything on Portuguese Citizenship but not someone to use


----------



## Marie_DeCosta

canoeman said:


> The easiest option is for your father to first Register his Portuguese Nationality then you


Thank you for the links! Unfortunately, I can only read the first one. Really wishing I could speak Portuguese right about now.


----------



## canoeman

Open in Google Chrome, Firefox, and add a translate add on/plug in, it'll translate well enough to understand.
If you want information from Portuguese sites this is a must as few that will contain the information your after will be available in English or if they are or might have the option have very limited information


----------



## Marie_DeCosta

I'm also having trouble finding my great grandmother's maiden name (she was born in Lisbon). Her married name is DeCosta, but I can't find her maiden name, so I'm not sure how to find her Portuguese birth certificate. This is very time consuming! I know it will be worth it, but the process is a bit frustrating.


----------



## canoeman

Often better in person searching for these things, Easyjet flies Edinburgh to Lisbon

Wouldn't her maiden name be on marriage certificate ? but Portuguese women often retain their maiden names


----------

